# School not AHIMA accredited?



## ealasaid76 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi,  I received an email from the VA, explaining that I was not a candidate for the position, because my school wasn't AHIMA accredited.  Has anyone run into that?  If you are a CPC, would that matter, since AHIMA has different credentials?  (In name and organization only.)

Anyone?  I really don't get it.  I haven't run into this before.  Thanks!


----------



## rhondagranja (Apr 9, 2013)

Meegan:  I have seen this before.  It is basically where the hospital has a "vested" interest in AHIMA or maybe favors one program over another.


----------



## kevbshields (Apr 10, 2013)

The qualifications for the coding positions can be little funny.  It really depends on how you were trying to qualify as to whether you trigger the AHIMA-accredited program statement.  Also, HR may have its wires crossed.  Creditable experience and education can be paired until a candidate meets the basic qualifications.  VA acknowledges both AHIMA and AAPC credentials, since it does far more than just hospital coding.  There is no single, solitary requirement that you must be a graduate of an AHIMA program.

VA sets these standards nationally, so they cannot be manipulated much at the local level.


----------

